# Anyone using this tire for your TOC bike



## David Brown (Apr 9, 2018)

Anyone using this tire for there TOC 1890,s bikes   Specialzed Fatboy 29x1.7 or 622- 45  Black . Tire has no tread and to me looks like some thing that would have been used at that time .  They fit original wood rims that are a Dunlop style rim or Stutzman  new wood rims with or without the metal liner which I have used a lot. Does have some writing on it which can be blacked out with a marked pen no problem. Also price is right.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi David, I was not aware of these tires.....................they look very good.  How is the fit?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

I think @Joe Buffardi used them on a bike in the past. Too bad they don't make a cream.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/fatboy/p/117791

May have been Thickslicks. Available in several widths in black,white & brown. 
https://www.wtb.com/products/thickslick


----------



## David Brown (Apr 9, 2018)

Tires go on Stutzman wood rims just fine. I also have them on original Dunlop style wood rims that are the same as the Stutzsman rims as far as size. This style rim and tire was used more in Canada  than the US. which used the more common single tube tire. The single tube tire are a pain and expenisive in my book.


----------



## David Brown (Apr 9, 2018)

I bought a couple pair 2 years ago and then could not get them again . Looked up there web site ( Specialized) this year and they had them again. Only black.


----------



## Duchess (Apr 9, 2018)

I really like those and I would have been upset to see these now after the ordeal getting Linus tires on my CB Italias, but they're too wide for my Iver, anyway (don't tell me if they come in narrower—I don't want to know!). Love the two tone wood rims, BTW!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 9, 2018)

Are these Fat Boys for clincher rims?
Too bad they don’t make cream color...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.amaincycling.com/specialized-fatboy-black-700x45-29x1.7-00315-0345/p558857

Size width 1.772 inches


----------



## David Brown (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes fit clincher rims.Wire beaded


----------



## gtdohn (Apr 10, 2018)

They come in 700x45, 700x35, and 26" also. The logo on the sidewall can be completely removed with 0000 steel wool and acetone.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2018)

may we see what they say on the sides? thanks.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 10, 2018)

These are great tires, I have a set for my 1915 Mead Ranger roadster but no pics right now.


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## David Brown (Apr 10, 2018)

You beat me to it Jeff.


----------



## frampton (Apr 15, 2018)

They look great.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 15, 2018)

I am planning to use them on Ghisallo 700c carbon fiber beechwood rims....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 15, 2018)

Those tire use tubes?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Those tire use tubes?



Yes.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 15, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 16, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I am planning to use them on Ghisallo 700c carbon fiber beechwood rims....View attachment 789572View attachment 789573View attachment 789574View attachment 789575View attachment 789576



What is the air pressure that you can put in the carbon rims. I had the noncarbon rims and you have to keep it under 40 pounds of pressure


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghisallo has been making wood rims since 1946 in Italy. They’ve always done tubulars and have made wood-only clinchers since the ’50s. Those were limited to about 4.5 bar (65psi).

Now, they’re launching their Ultimate line of carbon fiber reinforced wood clinchers, which can handle up to 7-8 bar (~100 to 116psi). The carbon provides the structural strength to keep the air pressure from pushing the sidewalls out and breaking the wood. They’ll run €120 per rim, which includes their nipples and washers.

They also have new 29er mountain bike tubulars…


----------

